# /etc/fstab umask non funziona?!?!?!??

## mastrosaffi

Perche quando setto il parametro umask per il mio secondo hdd non funziona?

```

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

Output del comando dmesg | tail

```

[  316.336662] EXT4-fs (sdb1): Unrecognized mount option "umask=077" or missing value

```

Cosa ho sbagliato ???  :Shocked: 

----------

## Zizo

Forse intendevi "0077" ?

EDIT: ext4 non supporta l'opzione umask.Last edited by Zizo on Mon Aug 29, 2011 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mastrosaffi

L'errore che mi da e lo stesso...  :Sad: 

----------

## alex260978

Prova ad inserire la seguente opzione kernel (qualora tu non l'abbia già nel tuo compilato):

rootfstype=ext4

Saluti.

----------

